# Spreadsheet to Organize Timeshares



## bruno belanger (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone have an organizer of some sort in the form of a spreadsheet to keep timeshares organized. We now have 9 timeshares ranging from every year, to every other year, to every 3 years and it is getting hard to keep track of when they are usable, exchangeable etc.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 16, 2011)

*Have only five but 10 weeks*

Life is not easy. I just use a pack of not cards for my timeshares and change the card as things change.Actually with two homes and an RV only use 5 or 6 weeks a year and try to give the rest to the kids or friends.All five of our timeshares get an extra week when deposited in TP or II.


----------



## Ginny (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow - 9 properties! I have 3 timeshares and keep them organized with these categories:

Year - Property - Maintenance - Exchange Co - Date Deposited - Exchange Fee - Exchange To (Geography) - Exchange To (Property) - BRs - Exchange Date

When I pay the maintenance fees I start a listing, and note the date I paid the fee. Then when I deposit them, I note the exchange company and in the 'exchange date' column I note when the deposit expires. Once I make an exchange, I note the actual exchange date and relevant place and property we are exchanging into. If we plan to use a property ourselves, I note 'used ourselves' in the 'Exchange To' column. 

It works for us. 

Ginny


----------



## eal (Apr 16, 2011)

I use a very simple Excel spreadsheet.  I also use a calendar that goes out for 5 years.  I can't upload an excel file so here is what it looks like in a Word document.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 16, 2011)

I am in the process of developing such a system for myself, but I think my situation is different than yours, and yours is different from anyone else....so Im not sure that there is a one size fits all situation

Heres what Im doing:  I have 13 timeshares, 3 Wyndham weeks converted to points at one resort and 1 fixed week converted to points at another Wyndham resort, 2 floating weeks at another Wyndham resort, 2 floating weeks at a  BlueGreen resort, 2 fixed weeks at that same BlueGreen resort, 1 fixed week at a small independent resort (they have a very good internal trading program) and 1 fixed week at another small independent, and lastly (for now) an every three year lockoff at a Daily Management resort that has been converted to RCI points (1/3 of the points come to my account every year)

My goal with what I bought is to use a percentage of this stuff myself but to rent some of it out to cover some of the maintenance fees...Not really a business but I have to be alert to rental opportunities and I have to advertise

The tracking system Im working on has to take care of  maintenance fees, rental income and expenses. and reservations made  I also keep track of holiday dates and 10 months before that, so I dont miss reserving week during good rental periods (ie spring break, easter)

First of all I have a paper file for each unit, (purchase agreement deed, correspondence, notes, rental agreements etc.

I have created several very simple spreadsheets for each function I want to track...
1) cashflow from the initial purchase , maintenance fees, date due date paid  On the same spread sheet I also enter rent collected 
2) I have a spreadsheet for holidays and festivals and events in the communities where my timeshares are located with the event date and the date 10 months (for the Wyndham properties) ahead of it, That, so I can reserve "special" high rental value weeks as soon as they become available. 
3) When I make a reservation that I intend to rent, I have another sheet where I enter them and an advertising schedule. I color code this so its clear what has been rented and what hasn't 

My real management or control is the paper file. and a calendar...Every 1st of the month  I review each file and determine what needs to be done with it. (make a reservation to rent or to use myself, advertise something for rent, cancel a reservation, pack for a trip, pay a fee, etc etc) I schedule these tasks and And then when I complete a task I enter it on the appropriate spreadsheet


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Apr 16, 2011)

*to ron parise*

hello from new york.

i'm trying to exchange into a southern timeshare (west coast Florida), a couple of which are in the Ft. Meyers area.  Could you recommend something?  I'm looking fir the 1st or 2nd week in February 2012.

Thanks.  

P.S.  using a 2 bedroom in Ko Olina for this transaction.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 17, 2011)

MRSFUSSY said:


> hello from new york.



Not trying to be fussy, but an off-topic post directed to a specific
person might better be sent via the private-message function.
Just click on the posters name, and up pops the box.


----------



## sdgaskill1 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Tracking timeshare usage*

This seems to be a problem for lots of us with multiple units. Although this isn't a current tracking system, I have found that a file folder with basic info can be quite helpful. Maps of the area, attractions on my "to do"list, recent correspondence, annual meeting dates for HOA, trades, all of this in one place sames lots of time. I like the file card idea for current reservation, dues,etc. Many I'll try that. Good luck, Sandra


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2011)

We have 16 timeshare weeks. Most of these weeks are nearby and our kids use them often. Some are Mexico and these trips are planned so far out it isn't a problem. Some are Worldmark and these are planned out 13 months in advance. The only one that is kind of a problem is the Eagle Crest in Redmond Oregon. This was purchased to trade for Worldmark points and is mainly used for that purpose still. 

To keep track of our intended trips and costs I use a word document and a wall calender. The word document has the mf , membership info and the dates of future trips we want so I can reserve as far in advance as I can. This is important with WM resorts on the Oregon Coast in August. The wall cal lander has the dates with the weeks used and by who. The rented out weeks are on a separate word document and all weeks and associated travel arrangements have an email folder for that particular trip. 


I like the card suggestion.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 18, 2011)

*Excel is the Best Way to Go*

I don't have the solution but the software that is the best spreadsheet software in the world is EXCEL.  Start there and you will probably find a pre-written solution included in the package or on some excel forum.  If not, learn Excel and write one yourself.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2011)

I made an Excel spreadsheet for myself to keep track of my RCI weeks, when I deposit them, what I trade them for, when the deposits have to be used and so forth. I also track my StarOptions and StarPoints for the Starwood Vacation Network.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 18, 2011)

With 12 weeks and a busy rental/use model I've created quite a sophisicated spreadsheet that keeps track of every penny spent and received from my ownership.

It references everything from original purchase, and points received, to evey rental I've ever made and every fee I've ever paid including all advertising and operating fees associated. 

One element of mine that I like that is on a separate tab is "Days Till Check-in" . Its just a running countdown of the dates in one column and the number of days until we go on vacation.

For instance our next two trips look like this

Column A       Column B
                   Grande Ocean 8/27/11
4/18/11         131
4/19/11         130 
4/17/11         129 


Column A       Column B
                   Maui Ocean 2/15/12
4/18/11         306
4/19/11         305 


We love to be able to say, "only 50 days until" so we keep a running total just for fun.


----------



## Conan (Apr 18, 2011)

I also use Excel, a spreadsheet with quite a few tabs

Tab 1 Use or Lose
[where I track my RCI and Wyndham Points earned and spent, and when they expire, and my RCI Weeks, if/when deposited and TP earned and spent]

Tab 2 My Exchanges
[reservations and personal use or rental weeks; I hide the rows for past weeks so that information is out of sight but available]

Tab 3 Payments
[properties I own, and a record of purchase cost, maintenance and SAs paid, and rent collected net of expense]

Tab 4 FF info
[all my frequent flyer membership numbers, credit card numbers (encoded) and passwords (encoded)]

Tab 5 Searches
[lists of past ongoing searches, info I've copied from TUG2, etc.]


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Really fascinating. I don't have enough timeshares that I have to keep track of them. Especially since I have a tendency to make reservations as soon as I pay my next year MFs. 

For my DVC points, I have a specialized app to track my DVC points and I find I don't use it. Instead, i just go to the DVC website and look periodically.

elaine


----------

